# Older pregnant cow-graphic pics



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok, I have a 9 year old Jersey cow who is pregnant with her 7th calf. She was in excellent condition when she was bred. She's been dried up for 2 months now. She is due on Sept. 12th. Last year she went into labor and delivered a healthy, big bull calf within about 5 hours.
Yesterday I noticed that she had a lot of stringy mucus hanging from her very swollen vulva and her udder is full, full, full. She's been acting "funny" since yesterday too, constantly but lightly calling to a calf that doesn't exist yet, trying to lick the lambs, etc. She is quite rotund this time around, bigger than she was last year. I brought her into the barn and put her in a box stall because the heat and humidity outside was taking a toll on her. She spends most of the day laying down, breathing heavy and seeming terribly uncomfortable. I don't remember her doing this at all last year. She lays on her side with all 4 of her legs either stretched out to the side, or, at times, she's curled up like a calf, breathing loudly and grunting and rolling onto her side from time to time. She eats and drinks fine, and chews her cud. She's getting mineral, free choice, but no grain since we dried her off. She still has lots of mucus hanging off her vulva, something that has been nearly constant for the last 30 hours now. Because she didn't do this last year, I'm wondering if this is still normal? She is a bit older, and I worry about her having problems. 
Here are some photos:
Constantly stringing mucus. You can also get an idea of her udder size.

In this photo she's actually laying in a more normal position.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I would say she will calve *soon*. As long as calf is pointed in right direction there shouldn't be a problem with her age I have a 13 yr old and she calved just fine earlier this year. Remember due dates are plus or minus 14 days and early tend to be heifers as far as (for my herd) that goes. Keep an eye on her if she has trouble help or get help.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Full moon tomorrow night! She may not wait until then.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Heat, humidity, hormones, and a full term calf inside of her (maybe two!). She is at the "really uncomfortable" stage of her pregnancy it sounds like. Long as she is eating and drinking, just provide what comfort you can until her labor starts.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like she is close. She isn't that old I have one that will be 13 she is pregnat with her 12 calf, We just culled an 18 year old and have a few other teens in the herd. oldest cow I have heard of in this area was 32 she went out to summer pasture with a calf and didn't come in in the fall.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

You guys are good! Ms. Ellie Mae gifted us with a nice little heifer calf early this morning, two weeks early (good call SpaceCadet 12364). Mom had a long and difficult labor, and the little heifer took nearly an hour to stand up. But she has nursed off mom and is now crow-hopping around the barn. I'll take some pics after mom rests and cleans up/out. She's a mess. 
Thank you all!


----------



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

Great News!!!:sing:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Hope they are doing well!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Great news.....so happy she did well.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Wonderful! Now that we've seen pictures of your cow's hoo-ha, how about a picture of the heifer. :happy2:


----------

